# Hard to Find



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Sears Craftsman Professional Router Recreator Machine

Just a tip for some one looking or wanting to get this great tool for the wood shop.

I have one and they are great tools , the one on the eBay link needs some TLC but it looks like all the parts are place,I did remove the Sears router and put on a Roto Zip tool that works great for all the jobs I do on this jig..
I looks like it has rust on the main shaft and other parts and the main shaft must be free of any rust so it can move from side to side easy.
I don't use the one as a Recreator but it will do it,I use it for small parts like putting in slots in 2" x 3" blocks,and other small parts, etc.
It's a great tool to copy cat items,plus free hand sign making 
Or you can use it for a Planner because you can lock the router at the right height and move it over the stock to get it flat.
Plus with the Roto-Zip tool in place you can use the very small bits for carving or copying .

You will see a picture below of the one I have and some of the rework I did to it.

eBay item below
http://cgi.ebay.com/Sears-Craftsman...ryZ75680QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
----------------
http://www.routerforums.com/attachm...-rockler-drill-press-milling-vise-router5.jpg
http://www.routerforums.com/attachm...-rockler-drill-press-milling-vise-router1.jpg
http://www.routerforums.com/attachm...-rockler-drill-press-milling-vise-router4.jpg
http://www.routerforums.com/attachm...-rockler-drill-press-milling-vise-router2.jpg

You find a link to the Manual/user guide at this URL link below
http://www.routerforums.com/tools-woodworking/2442-rockler-drill-press-milling-vise.html
----------------
OR
Use The link below for the Manual/User guide ▼
http://www.nacresky.com/lad/projects/ww/recreator-manual.pdf


Bj


----------



## Thelt (Feb 3, 2009)

*Sears Craftsman Professional Router Recreator Machine*

Anyone have one of these for sale or know where I might find one? I've checked all the normal places, ebay etc.?


----------



## byacey (Jul 14, 2009)

I have one of these and would be happy to get rid of it.
[email protected]


----------

